# L1 or not to L1?



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

So I finally have a nice big flat grinder and now I want a lever all over again.

I have wanted an L1 since their debut in 2012 but always been out of budget. Now the originals are coming to a realistic price used I'm interested.

I only ever make one drink at once, either espresso or milk based. Would the temperature stability of the L1 be wasted on me? Would a La Pavoni Pro or similar give me the same in the cup?


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Whether the La Pavoni Pro would give you the same in the cup depends partially on your skills. A spring lever (L1) gives you a repeatable pressure profile. A manual machine is in your own hands. One reason I moved from an LP Europiccola to the L1 was for the spring; I never was sure how fine to grind/how hard to pull the lever on the LP.

Another difference is the behaviour of the large heat sink (group) on the L1 compared to the relatively tiny one on the LP. My temperature measurements indicated a rising brew water temperature during the course of LP shots versus a falling brew water temp during L1 shots. You can make very satisfying shots with the LP, but given the difference in temperature profiles I doubt they will ever taste exactly the same.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I figured the key to L1 was consistency so I bought a secondhand early version I have not been disappointed

I have not been drinking a lot since my taste buds got shot by my cancer treatment but I find no issues with either allowing time for warm up or leaving on and I am again starting to enjoy my coffee

Overall my thoughts are toward "if you can afford it then just buy it" I suspect the only better lever of that era might be the L1P


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for that, L1 sounds like the best choice.
I suppose the next question would be, is the LR worth holding out for?

I understand it's better for lighter roasts but more expensive, harder to find used and maybe heats up a little slower?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you drink medium plus roasts or beyond, LR offers no additional benefits over L1. Heat up time of LR is no different to L1 - you can pull shots on both from cold ten minutes from switching on the machine by pulling water through the group to bring it up to temp more quickly.


----------

